# Adding an inner oval?



## RFrenette (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 36" x 45" HO-scale oval layout I'd like to add an inner oval to. Could someone point me to a resource I could use to determine which pieces/sizes of track I'd need to accomplish this?

Thanks much!

Rob


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

36 by 45 seems to be made of 18R sections+ pair of straight ones.
i guess you could purchase 15R sections. but it will be awfully tight curve, limiting you to very short equipment. i guess with flextrack you could go 16R but it is not much better.


----------



## RFrenette (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, and good point about the sharp curve--I hadn't thought of that.

I guess another option would be to add an inner circle. Do you think the same "tight curves" would apply there?

Thanks again!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll jump in here for a moment.

Yes, same tight curve issue would apply for a circle. The limitation is the existing 36" diameter (via 18" radii curves) of your existing setup. There's no fundamental difference between envisioning a smaller oval or circle sitting within this space limitation.

Do you have room to add a straight piece at the midpoint of your 180-degree turns, bumping up that track side to approx 45"? You could fit a 36" diam circle within a 45x45 oval. But a 36" diam circle is very, very limiting from a layout creativity/excitement standpoint.

Pretty simple geometry ... sketch it out on paper, and you'll see your options.

TJ


----------

